
What Do Overcrowded Hedge Fund Portfolios Look Like? - abcampbell
https://medium.com/@alexanderbcampbell/overconfident-overconcentrated-and-overcrowded-c8c0b93997d8#.vy34j02fx
======
dzdt
I just skimmed through, but dont see them saying anything about where they get
their data. Hedge funds are generally secrective about their investments. Why
should I believe anything in this article is real?

~~~
abcampbell
"Every quarter, hedge funds and institutional investors managing more than
$100 million are required by law to reveal their US long positions to the SEC.
These 13f filings include only long US stock positions, ADRs, equity options
and notes."

[http://www.octafinance.com/13f-filings/#ixzz48YTGbIeH](http://www.octafinance.com/13f-filings/#ixzz48YTGbIeH)

